# First pomps of the season - Destin



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Went out for two hours on Holiday Isle in Destin this Friday. Caught two pompano (12 and 16 inches) on peeled shrimp. This pompano had a beautiful silver color with no yellow or green. Must be a scout for the rest of the bunch!

Tight lines.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet! Keep the reports and the pics coming!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice...did you see any sandfleas?


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been getting plenty of sandfleas at Navarre Beach. They are a little deeper right now but if you don't mind getting pretty wet you can get a couple each time you scoop for them.


----------

